# New straps



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Finally got round to getting a couple of Pav straps... Fair play they are ace.

Thought the dark brown would look better on the strela but actually prefer the tan





Also been struggling to find the right strap for the reissue okeah I bought off trigger... Thought mesh but didn't like the look of it. Anyway, found a cheapo Chinese rubber strap I'd bought a while back and tried that out. Absolutely love it on this watch!





Aren't straps fun


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

Mind you it looks pretty damn good on the dark brown too - good work Pav!


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I Just love those strelas. You could put them on a bit of old twine and they'd look good. However, Pavel makes a beautiful strap and together those two look brilliant. Nice choice.


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

badgersdad said:


> I Just love those strelas. You could put them on a bit of old twine and they'd look good. However, Pavel makes a beautiful strap and together those two look brilliant. Nice choice.


Cheers badge - agree!


----------

